
Ask HN: Who Is Funding? - sidyapa
I see lots of small, founder friendly, super-early funds coming up on twitter almost everyday, can we together create a super-list in the comments for new founders with links and short description?<p>My list until now -<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hustlefund.vc
2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;indie.vc
3. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;afore.vc&#x2F;
4. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;backstagecapital.com&#x2F;
5. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;precursorvc.com&#x2F;
6. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;645ventures.com&#x2F;
7. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shrug.vc&#x2F;
8. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;earnestcapital.com&#x2F;
9. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;weekend.fund&#x2F;
======
foulianna
That's really interesting, Thank you! :)

